# Accucraft locomotive problem



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I recently purchased a nearly new second hand Accucraft Colorado and Southern # 60 locomotive. I installed a battery, Airwire receiver and a phoenix sound system and everything works fine except the locomotive sometimes comes to a complete stop and then immediately resumes normal speed. It usually will run maybe 500 to 750 feet between these episodes. Does anyone have any ideas what is causing this?


----------



## Dylanfreeski123 (Apr 13, 2008)

If you have a large layout, it's possible that the Airwire goes out of range. Or does it happen when you fairlie close to it? My dad has the same problem with his Airwire but he's not sure if that's the problem.


----------



## terry_n_85318 (Jan 3, 2008)

Try reseting the airwire rx per the instruction manual ( 135 to CV8) and re-enter your settings. Mine started doing the same thing last week. There is a bit that shuts the drive down if it doesn't receive a valid command from the transmitter in a specific period of time. 

Terry


----------

